

Tubalr.com - On the fly youtube playlist, no registering required. Input wanted - cjstewart88

I'm pleased to announce you can now create playlists on the fly without registering or logging into an account. It's simple, once you click the link to create a playlist on the homepage, just start searching tubalr and adding videos. Copy the URL and share it with your friends. Playlists are completely public for now, so anyone who gets the URL to your playlist can add songs as they please. In the future, I'll probably add a feature to have playlists with passwords, but for now I don't think it's that big of a problem.<p>I'm looking for some serious feedback. I tried to hit as many use cases as I could... but I'm sure I missed something and bugs are creeping around. I just wanted to get the feature out there in the wild.<p>Here is a quick playlist I threw together with some RHCP videos: http://tubalr.com/playlist/AVTOUMTT
======
Jarred
The text is very difficult to read.

~~~
cjstewart88
Ya, I've had more than a handful of people complain about the font. I'll look
into other options, I'm thinking a redesign is in need for better usability
all around. Thanks for the input!

------
samstave
Clicking on the vid links doesnt work. I can enter a name - but cant click on
anything (Chrome) -- EDIT: Nevermind - it was just delayed response. It works
now...

I like the idea. You should promote it on Reddit. The idea of throwing
together a quick ad-hoc playlist is a needed one - This just appears to need
some work. (Get a designer)

~~~
cjstewart88
Thanks for the input, the similar artist search is a bit slower than I would
like it to be... I was doing it with JavaScript and it was a lot faster, I
might end up going back to the JS way.

I agree it needs to be redesigned for better usability.

------
lclaude01
The whole design concept needs to be redone

~~~
cjstewart88
I agree, I'm looking into other options, thanks for the feedback.

------
lclaude01
Borrowing from Steve J. << it needs more sex >>

~~~
cjstewart88
More Sex? Please elaborate :)

~~~
lclaude01
Forms, Desire, feeling, human touch

